# Finally pics.. borrowed a camera



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Here are some pics of my pillow case dresses...sorry the pics ar so big... can anyone tell me how to make them smaller
this one has the matching hat and panties







[/IMG]







tp://[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay those are darling! Love the bloomers to go with them, and the hat.


(when I post a photo linked to webshots, I have about 5 sizeds to size the link before copying it to post in a thread. You may want to check that out somewhere on the page where your photo is located.)

Angie


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

So pretty. My 5 yr old DD just saw the pics and she wants me to make her some.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

They are just lovely. The bloomers go well with the pillowcase dress. 
What type of ribbon do you use? I have looked at ribbons and just wonder if there is a type of ribbon just for use with sewing clothing. This probably sounds like a juvenile question but I would really like to know what type of ribbon I would need.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks tons... and I will see if I can find a way to make the pics smaller... 
As far as the ribbon, this is my first time doing these dresses, so maybe I'm not usinf the right ribbon or maybe someone else could tell you better but, I just used one that was easy to tie. Most of them are the satin ribbons that come on a roll in the craft and wedding and sewing stuff. Some was also the stiffer kind that can be used to make hair bows and such with... I tied a knot in the end of them all and used fray check on the ends.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Go here to re size : http://gui.picresize.com/picresize2/

then save it to your computer and then go here: 

http://www.tinypic.com/




to get a code to post. 



By the way.... lovely, beautiful dresses!


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks TC


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Those are soooo sweet!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Those are so adorable! All you ladies that are making them are so talented!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Your dresses are wonderful and the bloomers are such a nice idea! I love them! Have a question about the little hat. I made similar hats for my grand-daughters but they don't tie or anything under their chin. Did you put ties on yours?
Karen in Indiana


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Ooops, disregard my last post. I just saw your other pictures with the hat and noticed the ties. The little fairy dresses are ardorable. 
karen in Indiana


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

thank you so much.... the little hat was a pain.. it is lined but, I loved it so much when done that of course I am going to make more...LOL


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Petsneggs, These dresses are alll sooooo cute !!!:bouncy:
The hats & panties are also soooooo cute !!!:clap:
You did a great job !!!!:goodjob:
Keep the pictures coming !!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

those are darling
you did an awesome job


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I had no idea what was meant by a pillowcase dress. Now, I can see that this is the same pattern we had dresses in when I was little- going back to the 50's and 60's. We also had playsuits like that, if you imagine the bottom being treated like the bloomers. Wonderful summer digs.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

These are so cute! I wonder how they launder though, with the ribbon? I'd make my great nieces some, but their moms aren't too particular in their laundering.

Hey Maura, I remember those playsuits! We called them 'sunsuits'.

Halo


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Halo, from what I am told they wash up gret but, now you have me wondering so I am going to put on in the washer... I'll let you know in a few...


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

Those are quite beautiful. Wonderful work.


----------

